# Two Novice Questions



## ace2032 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for clicking!  So a little bit of background first.  I'm at the end of my first Excel class and I've been having fun creating little things for the house like budgets and such.  I'm getting bored now and am looking for some challenges.  Eventually I would like to a get into VBA so I can make my life easier at work.  The end game is being able to import my inventory and sales data so I can run some of the financial analysis tools.  I'm looking for some suggestions, places I can burn a few hours a day reading and working on solutions.  Also, I've been reading the forum and have been noticing all the keystroke references.  I searched and found MS's comprehensive list of shortcuts.  Does anyone have a condensed list of favorites?  I work much faster without a mouse.  TIA!


----------



## hiker95 (Nov 16, 2017)

ace2032,

Welcome to the MrExcel forum.


See if something, in the below *link(s)*, of my most up to date list will help you:
*Training / Books / Sites* as of *11/15/2017*

What Is VBA?
https://www.techwalla.com/articles/what-is-vba

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/mrexcels-products-books-cds-podcasts/
http://www.mrexcel.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=306

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

MrExcel's Excel Tutorial Listing
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

[VBA] Difference between OLEFormat and ControlFormat?
For references purposes and excellent explanations, see
http://wellsr.com/vba/excel/#guides

Excel VBA MACRO Kick-start Course for absolute beginner

Free VBA Course
http://www.excel-pratique.com/en/vba.php

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
http://www.worldbestlearningcenter.com/index_files/excel-VBA-understanding.htm

The macro recorder actually is your friend but look here:
http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/vba/beyond_the_macro_recorder/

Introduction to Variables, Constants and Data Types
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa242127(v=vs.60).aspx

Declaring Variables
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/declaringvariables.aspx

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/scope.aspx
Variable Scope in Excel VBA - EASY Excel Macros
Understanding Scope

Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/variables.htm

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a VBA Module and How is a VBA Module Used?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Events And Event Procedures In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/Events.aspx

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/classes.aspx

There's a chapter on classes in VBA Developer's Handbook which is also good.
http://www.amazon.com/VBA-Developers-Handbook-2nd-Edition/dp/0782129781

Ron's Excel Tips
http://www.rondebruin.nl/tips.htm

Ron de Bruin's Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/section1.htm

How do I create and use a PERSONAL file for my VBA code
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/personal.htm

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Debugging VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/DebuggingVBA.aspx

Debug Excel VBA Macro Code
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/debug.htm

TechBookReport - Debugging Excel VBA Code
http://www.techbookreport.com/tutorials/debug_excel_vba_01.html

Here are some general links on performance improvement:
https://www.soa.org/News-and-Publica...s42-roper.aspx
Optimize Slow VBA Code. Speed Up Efficient VBA Code/Macros
Excel VBA Performance Coding Best Practices - Office Blogs
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Start at the beginning...

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/createaddin.aspx

Build an Excel Add-In
http://www.fontstuff.com/vba/vbatut03.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros Tutorial
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros & Programming
http://www.excel-vba.com/index.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Beyond Excel's recorder

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/cells/index.php

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how-to-assign-a-macro-to-a-button-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

Build a UserForm for Excel
http://www.fontstuff.com/ebooks/free/fsuserforms.pdf

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/free-training/ExcelVBA2/excelvba2lesson2.htm

UserForms in Excel VBA - UserForm Basics; Add Controls dynamically at run-time using the Add Method; UserForm Controls (A Snapshot)

Excel VBA how to Personalise the Ribbon
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...l+vba+how+to+Personalise+the+Ribbon&FORM=VDRE

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...io+buttons+and+check+boxes+in+Excel&FORM=VDRE

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Multi or two way vlook up and index match tutorial
http://www.get-digital-help.com/

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

http://www.get-digital-help.com/201...s-containing-unique-distinct-values-in-excel/

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

MS Excel: VBA Functions - Listed by Category
MS Excel: ALL Formulas/Functions - Listed by Category

Fuzzy Matching - new version plus explanation
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/195635-fuzzy-matching-new-version-plus-explanation.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

John Walkenbach's power programming with Excel books.

Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA, Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

Professional Excel Development by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

A list of Reference Books
http://www.andypope.info/books/books.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Need to understand error handling 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/errorhandling.htm

Excel file error message 
How to diagnose Excel file corruption and repair workbooks

If a file cannot be repaired, consider recovering an earlier version from your file history
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...8-file-history

Arrays
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/390246-vba-array-basics.html
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/VBAArrays.htm
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012
http://www.vbtutor.net/vba/vba_chp21.htm
http://excelmacromastery.com/Blog/index.php/the-complete-guide-to-using-arrays-in-excel-vba/

Array Dimensions in Visual Basic - Working with Dimensions (code and graphics)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/02e7z943(v=VS.80).aspx

Visual Basic Array Tutorial written by Adam Wehmann
http://patorjk.com/programming/tutorials/vbarrays.htm

Shortcut Keys in Excel 2000 through 2007

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMGILHiLqr0
Getting Started with Pivot Tables
http://www.contextures.com/xlPivot01.html#Start
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/e...table-and-pivotchart-reports-HP010342752.aspx
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA
http://www.brainbell.com/tutorials/Excel_VBA/Build_A_Pivot_Table_In_Excel_VBA.html

Excel 2013 PowerPivot Basics #01: Introduction To PowerPivot for Excel 2013 - YouTube

Conditional Formatting
http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/...apply-conditional-formatting-HA102809768.aspx

Count cells based on Conditional Formatting color? 
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/CFColors.htm
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/showt...-(whether-from-Conditional-Formatting-or-not)
https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-of-a-conditionally-formatted-cell-in-excel-2

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
https://www.rondebruin.nl/win/section1.htm
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?id=40
Exporting Email Body Text to excel (using outlook 2010) VBA
Exporting text from body of outlook email to excel
Quickly export Outlook e-mail items to Excel - TechRepublic

Mail a message to each person in a range
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/outlook/bmail5.htm

Excel Function Dictionary by Peter Noneley
http://www.xlfdic.com/
http://www.hoffits.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

Vba to create waterfall charts 
http://peltiertech.com/excel-waterfall-charts-bridge-charts/

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
http://www.andypope.info/charts/gauge.htm 
https://exceldashboardschool.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

To create my Dashboard I use this small ebook: Create a Dashboard using PivotTable - Roger F. Silva
https://www.amazon.com/Create-Dashb...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486600546&sr=1-3

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Free dashboard training materials
https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=...rome..69i57.2835j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

Excel Dashboard School
https://exceldashboardschool.com/

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-2007-Da...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1305564958&sr=1-1

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
http://www.ozgrid.com/search/templates.htm
http://www.onlinepclearning.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

Financial Model Template
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...finance&page=1

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMvLJRwZdI

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

How to convert text to numbers in Excel
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291047

How to parse data from the web - Brett Fret has a video in YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H7tBL97orE

Excel VBA MAC shortcuts
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/465614-mac-shortcuts-excel.html

http://www.internet4classrooms.com/excel_keyboard_mac.htm
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/mac-excel-help/excel-keyboard-shortcuts-HA102927337.aspx

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-help/excel-shortcut-and-function-keys-HP010073848.aspx

Excel VLOOKUP Multiple Sheets • My Online Training Hub

Wise Owl Tutorials
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5NIcZAc4&feature=youtu.be&list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc837974.aspx
Merging Data from Multiple Workbooks into a Summary Workbook in Excel
Merge data from all workbooks in a folder
Merging a Range from Selected Workbooks
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks by Column
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks in a Folder with a Filter

You could do a Google search with “You Tube” and use the foollowing names, and/or, links:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXP...S5k4zsvnu2mkJC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5...3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd6Z...VH5Dq42RG9tlRP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIhK...suD6oNDaOk3vbR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z08z...Z_6brD5Gk1sVy_
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVbaIsFun/playlists
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_d8...lhXL_9m7EAgcMq
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVB...ort=dd&view=50
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...o2SEPBLLPGOyBz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_1e...7lleNVtNeAhBVC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDYk...007E847B3E6658
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVbaIsFun/videos

Some other Threads where VBA learning was discussed:
Basics of Excel VBA and Code writting
Excel VBA
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-my-macro-is-launched-from-2.html#post4250487
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/1111289-how-useful-are-youtube-tutorials-for-vba.html
https://members.excelcampus.com/a/1523/fdzAdugs

Sending mail from Excel with CDO
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/cdo.htm

And, as your skills increase, try answering threads on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_5givffg47i_b

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
http://www.udemy.com/advanced-excel/

Learn VBA Fast, Vol. I: Excel function design course, with practice exercises (The VBA Function Design Course Book 1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00M6E8MBW

Excel VBA Programmer Interview - Excel Test for interview 
http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?48406-Excel-VBA-Programmer-Interview&

Excel tests
http://www.excel-skills.com/demos2010/skills_test.php
http://www.skills-assessment.net/home/frmIndex.aspx?e=135
https://www.wiziq.com/tests/ms-excel

Here is another Function translator that is extremely popular:
http://en.excel-translator.de/functions/text/
It will also translate Formulas as well
http://en.excel-translator.de/translator/

Here a couple of good blogs on the R1C1 Style Notation
https://smurfonspreadsheets.wordpress.com/2007/11/12/r1c1-notation/
http://powerspreadsheets.com/r1c1-formular1c1-vba/

Top ten ways to clean your data
https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...our-data-a64879eb-115f-4e3d-a3bf-9cfc08a0a4e3

Analytical reasoning test of Excel aptitude 
http://www.exceltip.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Download-Top-30-Microsoft-Interview-Questions.pdf

RegEX question - Alpha only upper case only.
Regex Tutorialâ€”From Regex 101 to Advanced Regex
Regular Expression Tutorial - Learn How to Use Regular Expressions
https://www.princeton.edu/~mlovett/r...xpressions.pdf

The VBA Guide To ListObject Excel Tables
https://www.thespreadsheetguru.com/blog/2014/6/20/the-vba-guide-to-listobject-excel-tables

Hiding Macros 
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/1030101-hiding-macros.html


----------



## Vikas Kumar (Nov 17, 2017)

hiker95 said:


> See if something, in the below *link(s)*, of my most up to date list will help you:
> *Training / Books / Sites* as of *11/15/2017*..........




Did you take sleep last night? I have bookmarked this library.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## hiker95 (Nov 17, 2017)

> I have bookmarked this library.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.



Vikas Kumar,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

And, come back anytime.


----------



## sgpack (Dec 3, 2017)

mark ,thanks for sharing


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 4, 2017)

> thanks for sharing



sgpack,

You are welcome.


----------



## DataAnalyst (Feb 16, 2018)

Wow, hiker95, what a great list! Thanks! 

I wonder if there's a way to make quick VBA routines in MS Word? 

I came here because even though my title is Data Analyst, more than 50% of my work is financial. I've written VBA code in the past and when I was first at this job, but since I don't have extensive experience, it's not a fast process. My boss likes me to work as fast and efficiently as possible, and I usually have non-VBA projects waiting, often urgently. 

So I can't take the time to research and write code, and see if it works, and figure out why it doesn't, etc...

I often find myself with a project where I have to sort, copy, count, etc. a small dataset. It would be nice to have some code to do it so I don't have to do it manually - but it would take longer to research and write the code than to do it manually, so I don't write code. 

Right now I have 3 sets of 2017 calendars in MS Word originally made as a table, with a name on each day. I have to count the number of occurrences of each name for each month, and enter them in an Excel table. I did some quick research looking for a function or macro for this and didn't find anything... so I'm doing it manually with the Find function and there must be a better way. I tried copying it into Excel, but then the data would have to be completely rearranged for each month x3, and again, it's quicker to count it manually.

Can VBA be used in Word for something like this?

I'll work my way through the list above and meanwhile, is there a way to learn quickly and easily how to program things like this (in Word or Excel)?

Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions!


----------



## hiker95 (Feb 18, 2018)

> Wow, hiker95, what a great list! Thanks!



DataAnalyst,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.



> I wonder if there's a way to make quick VBA routines in MS Word?



I have no experience with VBA in MS Word.

You may want to start a new thread with the title *I wonder if there's a way to make quick VBA routines in MS Word?*

And, I am sure that someone else on MrExcel will be able to help you.


----------



## DataAnalyst (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks!    I'll try that!

Happy Monday!


----------



## hiker95 (Feb 19, 2018)

> Happy Monday!



DataAnalyst,

Happy Monday!


----------

